# Tips on a starting out goose spread



## JDP (Aug 17, 2011)

New to the site and a new resident to ND out of Jamestown. Was looking for advice on starting out a new goose spread for the field. As of right now I have 2 doz supersized shells that i had stashed in the basement for a cpl of years. What would your opinions be on what I would need to be successful. Never field hunted before so any suggestions would be helpful! Thanks guys


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Never field hunted before so any suggestions would be helpful!


Get a good laydown blind and learn to hide in the dekes you have. Begin to buy fullbodies as money allows but if you ain't hid well, decoys don't do a whole lot for ya.

Alex


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree. If money is an issue, buy standard size shells. If you can buy full bodies, and have a way to haul them, get the best you can afford. Bigfoots are cheaper than GHG, Higdon are cheaper than Bigfoots. All good decoys.

Stay small, add a few every year, and enjoy it. Maybe buddy up with someone that has a few decoys to add


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

If i were you id sell those shells and buy some 1 to 2 yr old used fullbodies..maybe 2 to 3 dozen! guys are always looking to renew there spread and sell there old! just an idea!! definitely need a power hunter blind or your standard coffin blind! concealment is key!


----------



## Black (Aug 18, 2011)

In my opinion: If you do good scouting and are hunting a field where geese were feeding the night before...I would use the decoys you currently have. Focus on getting a good(low-profile) layout blind and utilize the forage in the field you are hunting to stubble up your layout blind. Stubble as much as you can to blend in with the field...fill every loop, nook, and cranny. If you've got some $$ to spend and really want to buy decoys...definetely invest in a few full bodies as this will add definition. Like the other guys have mentioned..."used" full bodies will work just fine! Buddies help share the cost of the deks too!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Don't forget to buy a goose flag. Lay off the temptation to learn how to call when you first start goose hunting. Flag'em In.


----------



## JDP (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the reply's! I do have a avery blind, goose flag, and calls that I can blow. Have hunted geese over water on the Mississippi just new to field hunting as not much was availiable were I used to live. So far every body has mentioned full body's what are ppl's opinions on real geese or rags? Thanks all


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

The first thing I would buy is a plat book. Then when you do the all important scouting, you will know who owns the land you are looking at. Then when you drive up to their house and introduce yourself, you will already know their name. Point out thte field you are looking at in the plat book, that way the land owner will know you are concerned about getting proper permission. I hope your concerned about that. That will generate some mutual respect and get you closer to the X. Also get yourself a tablet you can use as a journal, and keep written notes. Then you will know who to send Christmas cards to at the end of the year.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> So far every body has mentioned full body's what are ppl's opinions on real geese or rags?


 Real Geese Silhouettes work great. I don't care for any other brand of silhouette. I've never hunted over rags/windsocks for canadas but if I was to go that route,I'd invest in the best quality/realistic ones I could. However,after doing this stuff for 20 or so years,my advice is to buy what you really want in the long run to begin with as money allows and not go the route of buying cheap and then selling(or trying to) the stuff to work up to a better spread over a few years. You'll save money in the long run with buying top quality decoys and building your spread over a few seasons.

Alex


----------



## JDP (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the reply's ! Great advice!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosegrinder said:


> Real Geese Silhouettes work great. I don't care for any other brand of silhouette.


Ditto - love my real geese pro 2's


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

Chris, you and Jeff can leave your "cardboard" at home.


----------

